# Service for Renouncing Reformed Faith



## Scott (Jun 22, 2005)

The quote below is from an Eastern Orthodox service book and is the formula for an adherent to a Reformed confession to convert to Eastern Orthodoxy. I found this very interesting. 

It is also interesting to compare to the procedures for reception into an evangelical/Reformed church. We do not have any formula for renunciation. Rather, there are very basic and simple positive questions (at least in the PCA BCO). Issues essential to salvation should be uncovered informally during the Sessional interview. So, for example, we have ex-Catholics in the congregation that were received through their profession of faith and willingness to subscribe to the congregational covenant stated in the BCO. We don't require formal renunciation of RC errors, even though a few would be implicit in the covenant (such as sola fide). 



> The Bishop questioneth the convert from the Reformed Confession after this wise:
> 
> Dost thou renounce the false doctrine that, for the expression of the dogma touching the Procession of the Holy Spirit, the declaration of our Saviour Christ himself: "who proceedeth from the Father": doth not suffice; and that the addition, of man's invention: "and from the Son": is required?
> 
> ...



[Edited on 6-22-2005 by Scott]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2005)

Wowsers!


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

Its hard to believe somebody could embrace the reformed teachings, and then of his own "free will" renounce them, and then embrace those teachings.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 22, 2005)

They could save some space: 

Dost thou renounce the Bible as the complete, perfect, sufficient, and holy Word of God?

Dost thou accept in its place faith in our church and all of its doctrine?


----------



## Scott (Jun 22, 2005)

I was surprised that they had a special formula for Reformed confessions in particular, as opposed to protestants generally. They also have formulas for other groups too, like Roman Catholics. Incidentally, for Romans they use the term "delusional heresies" (eg. papal infalibility) that are being renounced. I imagine Andrew would at least agree with them on that one!


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 22, 2005)

It is interesting that this was posted today. This morning I was browsing Amazon for a book and happened across a reviewer he tore up Pink, Piper and Lewis. Decided to read some of his other reviews and found him to be Eastern Orthodox. Sad they are so bent on bashing Protestants and RCC. 
here is a link to this guy's reviews... very poor arguments with strong words of emotion. One can only feel sorrow for people who are so blinded by arrogance, pride, and bitterness. 

Amazon.com: Profile For Gabriel Bernstein: Reviews


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> They could save some space:
> 
> Dost thou renounce the Bible as the complete, perfect, sufficient, and holy Word of God?
> ...





Dost thou agree to not examine the Bible for thyself knowing the church has done that for you

Dost thou agree to never question the church in all matters


----------



## LarryCook (Jun 22, 2005)

> Dost thou renounce the false doctrine, that the predestination of men to their salvation, or their rejection, is not in accordance with the Divine foreknowledge of the faith and good works of the former, or of the unbelief and evils deeds of the latter; but in accordance with some arbitrary destiny, by reason of which faith and virtue are robbed of their merit, and God is held accountable for the perdition of sinners?



Ephesians 1:4 ...even as *he chose us* in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him.

How can someone as simple-minded as me see that you either have to accept the bible for what it says or you've got absolutely zero ability to anchor anything that you believe? Are the drafters of this renouncement and the "priesthood" of the Eastern Orthodox Church willing to one day stand before God and call his choice, "some arbitary destiny"? May God have mercy on them.


----------



## Archlute (Jun 22, 2005)

It should make a Reformed believer much less sympathetic towards those "Protestants" who would sympathetically flirt with Eastern Un-orthodoxy.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jun 22, 2005)

:bigsmile: Almost sounds like the Belgic Article 36

Wherefore we detest the Anabaptists and other seditious people, and in general all those who reject the higher powers and magistrates and would subvert justice, introduce community of goods, and confound that decency and good order which God has established among men.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member...cm_cr_auth/002-4498993-0620012?_encoding=UTF8





> .....for Piper to derive "hedonistic pleasure" from this caricature of God is disgusting. If you are going to be a Calvinist, then for goodness sake, be a dour, gloomy, and depressed Calvinist like the puritans of yore. It is when Calvinists like Piper become giddy and delighted in their opinions of God that we know love is cooling on the earth.





[Edited on 6-22-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## LarryCook (Jun 22, 2005)

Rick, watch out....your Giddy meter is approaching the redline


----------

